# Rechner schmiert nach letzten Festplattenaktivitäten ab



## methodus (21. April 2003)

Hallo,

mein problem ist, dass mein System (P133,64MB SDRAM, 6.4GB HDD + 450MB HDD usw.) mit SuSE 7.1 nach letzten Aktivitäten der Festplatte nicht mehr ansprechbar ist, kein SSH, kein Webserver etc. das einzigste was noch funktioniert ist das Routing (komischerweise)

mein erster gedanke: 

die Festplatte schaltet sich nach einer gewissen Zeit ab (StandBy oder so) ?!

Wenn das so ist, wie kann ich das deaktivierten?

hab mir das Handbuch von nem Kumpel ausgeborgt und nich viel darüber finden können. bitte um hilfe, danke


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. April 2003)

@methodus

Das Problem mit dem Standby hab ich auch, ich hab einen Fileserver und der setzt sich nach einer gewissen Zeit in eine Art Stand-by-Modus. Jedoch es funktioniert alles so wie vorher nur um einiges langsamer. Wenn jemand eine Lösung für dieses Prob hat, bitte posten. -> 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe  

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

